# A Blokes Revenge...this is class!!!!!!



## stevo2006 (May 8, 2006)

This was written by a guy... it's pretty damn smart.

I never quite figured out why the sexual urge of men and women 
differ so much. And I never have figured out the whole Venus and Mars 
thing. I have never figured out why men think with their head and women 
with their heart.

FOR EXAMPLE:

One evening last week, my girlfriend and I were getting into 
bed.

Well, the passion starts to heat up, and she eventually says, 
"I don't feel like it, I just want you to hold me."

I said, "WHAT??!! What was that?!"

So she says the words that every boyfriend on the planet dreads 
to hear...

"You're just not in touch with my emotional needs as a woman 
enough for me to satisfy your physical needs as a man."

She responded to my puzzled look by saying, "Can't you just 
love me for who I am and not what I do for you in the bedroom?"

Realizing that nothing was going to happen that night, I went 
to sleep.

The very next day I opted to take the day off of work to spend 
time with her.

We went out to a nice lunch and then went shopping at a big, 
big unnamed department store. I walked around with her while she tried 
on several different very expensive outfits.

She couldn't decide which one to take, so I told her we'd just 
buy them all.

She wanted new shoes to compliment her new clothes, so I said, 
"Lets get a pair for each outfit."

We went on to the jewellery department where she picked out a 
pair of diamond earrings.

Let me tell you... she was so excited. She must have thought I 
was one wave short of a shipwreck.

I started to think she was testing me because she asked for a 
tennis bracelet when she doesn't even know how to play tennis.

I think I threw her for a loop when I said, "That's fine, 
honey."

She was almost nearing sexual satisfaction from all of the 
excitement.

Smiling with excited anticipation, she finally said, "I think 
this is all dear, let's go to the cashier."

I could hardly contain myself when I blurted out, "No honey, I 
don't feel like it."

Her face just went completely blank as her jaw dropped with a 
baffled, "WHAT?"

I then said, "Honey! I just want you to HOLD this stuff for a 
while. You're just not in touch with my financial needs as a man enough 
for me to satisfy your shopping needs as a woman."

And just when she had this look like she was going to kill me, 
I added, "Why can't you just love me for who I am and not for the things 
I buy you?"

Apparently I'm not having sex tonight either.... but at least 
that bitch knows I'm smarter than her.


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

:lol: :lol: Class. Bet he still aint getting any


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Hahahaha - I'll remember that one ! :lol: 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Class


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Brave man :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

exquisite :lol:


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Sure is class...


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Bitter sweet :lol:


----------

